# Heres the booner



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

remember imaginethat with for 40 inch spread


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Cool*

That is a pretty cool set of horns. Got a story to go with it? What did it score?


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

he was never scored go down a couple of threads to the life changing story thread the whole story is in there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet.........


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey cutbait, did you say a 40" spread? How do you guys measure a rack's spread, from the inside or the outside? I've taken quite a few nice bucks, but nothing close to 40". My son killed a 12pt a few years ago and it scored 152 with the DNR and it wasn't close to 40" it was I think around 22" or 23".


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

it was 38 im sorry. i dont know how my stepdad messured it. i will have to ask him. but i know i remember him telling me that deers rack was more abnormal then as the horns were growing more out the side of his head then the top.

all the information i know of is on the life changing story thread down a little ways


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Yea, sometimes those things will grow down a little then out, probably caused when it had one side knocked off by fighting when it was younger. It probably would have been scored non typical had he had it scored. Still a nice rack!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah its hard to say how it would have been scored. but theres a lot of interesting things on it that you cant really see in the picture close to the base of the rack. alot of broken off little points. and i can see where it was starting to grow a droptine. definitely an interesting deer.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

If I can figure out how to post a pic, I'll send ya a pic of that 12pt and some other's we have taken in recent seasons.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

just go to photobucket and get a code or go to the bible forum theres a thread in there about how to post pics. i would love to see them.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

im not questioning you here but 38 inches is longer than a yard stick im sittin here lookin at a yard stick at 36 and im having a hard time seeing a white tail with anything that big hed have to weigh 400 pounds got any pics of the rack on the animal. again not questioning you here just clearinfying this for myself it almost unbeleivable.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

it was almost 300 pounds no pictures of the rack on the deer you can read the stroy below. but like i said the deer had and abnormal rack thats what gave it the large spread the horn grew straight out the side of the deers head insted of the top. yall dont have to believe me its not in the books like the story i wrote about the deer a few months ago says it was the booner that wasent ever registered. im not offended its hard to believe but can garentee you its true.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Those horns were cut off a deers head and mounted on the board like that. There is no skull. It not real.


----------

